# December 1,2015 Mountain weather outlook



## billski (Dec 3, 2015)

snow discussion for the weekend, starts at 5:30.  Excellent technical discussion


Tim Kelly always winds me up.



FIS:
“I find your lack of faith disturbing.”

 -------

 Today, a low pressure system will drag a cold front through the  Northeast. Along that front a second weak wave of low pressure will  develop.  As it moves northeast into Maine it will wrap moisture back  into the Adirondacks and Green Mountains and Northwestern Maine.  Temps  will fall from about 1am tonight on through Friday. Thus above at least  1500' this moisture will fall as snow.  

 Conditions appear favorable for orographic precip to get really going  from mid-tomorrow morning through Friday morning, lingering into Friday  mid-day. Temps are going to be great for snow growth (above -10C)  but  the winds align decently and the moisture saturation looks pretty  consistent through the mid-layers of the atmosphere. Thus conditions  should be favorable to allow 3-6" to accumulate with pockets of more  higher up in wind-favored areas.


----------



## slatham (Dec 3, 2015)

Billski, where did you pull the maps from? Love to this happen and get some snow down on the Northern peaks.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2015)

*where?*



slatham said:


> Billski, where did you pull the maps from? Love to this happen and get some snow down on the Northern peaks.



The first two are from Youtube.
The third is from 
https://www.facebook.com/FamousInternetSkiers/?fref=ts
It is of course, from one of the models.


and of course, my can-o-links is always available... ski.iabsi.com


----------



## Tin (Dec 3, 2015)

Basebuilding.


----------

